
Hello Kafka World the Complete Guide to Kafka with Docker and Python - dvainrub
https://medium.com/big-data-engineering/hello-kafka-world-the-complete-guide-to-kafka-with-docker-and-python-f788e2588cfc
======
jscheel
We've been using this docker container for a few years now, and it's been
really great for us. Every once in a while we get some wonkiness with
committing offsets, but we haven't tracked down the issue, and I'm guessing
it's our code, not the container.

